# Couple of new Sierra laser inlay designs for this week.



## Ken Wines (Feb 19, 2018)

Here's my two latest Sierra laser inlay designs.  Actually,  I could do them for about any hardware,  it's just a matter of rescaling the vector outlines and adding and removing elements where necessary.  The woods in both blanks, are walnut, maple and cherry.  The first has 54 inlays  (6 iterations of the 9 leaf pattern).  The opposite side of the blank has an identical maple floral cluster.  The second blank has 35 inlays and hopefully represents the illusion that the maple and cherry strands are twisted together.


----------



## mark james (Feb 19, 2018)

Beautiful again!  I love seeing your designs, they are simply wonderful.  You must have quite a catalog of blank designs.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ken Wines (Feb 19, 2018)

mark james said:


> Beautiful again!  I love seeing your designs, they are simply wonderful.  You must have quite a catalog of blank designs.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


Thanks, Mark.  I do have quite a few of them spread out over several computers.  As soon as I find my round tuit  I plan to catalog them.


----------



## magpens (Feb 19, 2018)

Nice work, Ken !!!


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 19, 2018)

Awesome work as usual.


----------



## Bikerdad (Feb 23, 2018)

Ken Wines said:


> mark james said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful again!  I love seeing your designs, they are simply wonderful.  You must have quite a catalog of blank designs.
> ...



You have a lathe and a CNC machine, surely you can make a new round tuit if needed.  :biggrin:


----------

